# My First Smoke (and fatty)



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

Had my first smoke this weekend.  My brother and I are planning on doing some pulled pork and ribs next week for Fathers Day, so we went with whatever we found in the freezer.  He had a couple of chunks of pork loin and some chicken and I had some chicken and some sausage and bacon.  So, we made some pork loin, some chicken roll ups and a fatty.

We made 3 different chicken roll ups.

1.  Jalapeno, onion, tomato and mexican cheese

2.  Mushroom and swiss

3.  Pepperoni, onion, mushroom, tomatoes, fresh garlic and mozzarella cheese

We went with the pepperoni ingredients for the fatty (fatty Italiano).

I also smoked a ham steak to put in our beans.

Here's a few pictures, although not as many as I planned on taking.  I did fine managing everything I smoked, but after I had taken the fatty out and got a picture of it, just about everything else finished at the same time and I got so busy I forgot to snap some pictures of the other foods when they were finished.  I'll do better next time (or maybe assign a full time photographer).

Here's my MES 40 loaded up.  They tray on top is some small pieces and scraps of chicken that I just smothered with whatever filling ingredients I had and cheese.  The white dish on the second rack from the bottom is garlic-onion potatoes.  The ham steak is already in the beans as this picture was taken maybe an hour or so into the smoke.














Here's the finished fatty.  Wish I'd taken a picture after it was cut as I was very pleased with the layering.  Next time.







PS:  Have to get a new tile as that one cracked into multiple pieces.

PSS:  *Thanks to all the smokers in this site for their assistance and tips on smoking and recipe ideas!  Reading this site for weeks before I smoked made the job much easier and me more confident and calm during the smoke.*


----------



## wildflower (Jun 13, 2011)

dame son, you sure get your money's worth out of a cook!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about!  Fill 'er up and make the most of that smokey goodness and those BTU's!  That's what we do around here too.  Glad hanging around here helped make your first smoke such a success.  It's only onward and upward from here! 

That PP next weekend should be great.  Just be patient -- slow and steady wins the race, don't panic when she stalls, and make sure to rest that butt all wrapped up in a blanky for at least an hour before pulling and consuming.  As Alton Brown says: "Your patience will be rewarded."

Cheers!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 13, 2011)

So it's a little hard to see some of the stuff? There are thing's you do not want dripping on other's? Is that chicken on the top??


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats a boat load!


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> So it's a little hard to see some of the stuff? There are thing's you do not want dripping on other's? Is that chicken on the top??




Yeah, I thought of that when it was cooking.  Those were the last 3 bacon covered chicken wraps in the top corner.  I did take the beans and the potatoes out of the smoker after about an hour and a half or so, didn't stir them so as to leave the bacon/chicken drippings on top and then took them inside to the oven and cooked them for a while at 300 (and even hit the broil for a little while to brown and crisp up the top of the potatoes a little more.  Thanks, I appreciate the concern and it will definitely be something I pay more attention to in the future.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice job Joe!


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Holy smokers goodness that some good lookn food...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow!

Gonna have to attach an extra room to your MES 40 !!!

Terry had a good eye on the order of things. I forgot it one time myself!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 14, 2011)

Love to see the MES full!!!

 Great looking food too!!!

  Craig


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job Joe,

We love to see a full smoker....................with a fattie too


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that's a full smoker.. looks great nice job


----------

